# Trump Hits Mexico with 5% Tariff on All Goods



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

starting June 10th and to increase by 5% every month until Mexico stops the illegals getting to our southern border. I am optimistic that this will have a positive affect.



> President Trump on Thursday evening announced that a 5% tariff will be imposed on all Mexican imports beginning June 10th and will gradually increase until the illegal immigration stops.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/05/breaking-president-trump-hits-mexico-with-tariffs-over-illegal-immigration/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy Approved!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More specifics.



> Trump administration wants to see three things from Mexico:
> 
> 1. Operational security along Mexico's southern border with Guatemala.
> 2. Target criminal organizations, like drug traffickers and human smugglers, who are playing a role in the flood of illegal aliens.
> 3. A partnership between the United States and Mexico when it comes to asylum. The goal should be to protect people in the first safe country they arrive in, not necessarily the United States.


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/05/30/trump-smacks-mexico-with-new-tariffs-as-immigration-crisis-continues-n2547149


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess the price of jalapeños is going up. I’ll just quit buying them for a while. The Mexicans can eat all of them.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Now the mexican will start reimbursing us for the wall.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears that Trump has gotten the attention of the Mexican President....



> THAT WAS QUICK: Mexico's President Begs Trump For Friday Meeting on Just Announced Tariffs





> "Mexico's President Lopez Obrador asks Trump to have U.S. officials meet with the Mexican foreign minister in Washington on Friday to seek a solution that benefits both nations," Reuters reported.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/05/that-was-quick-mexicos-president-begs-trump-for-friday-meeting-on-just-announced-tariffs/


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Now the mexican will start reimbursing us for the wall.


Beat me to it!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is so darn intriguing the democrats haven’t figured out how to respond yet.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Why not enforce the laws and deport these invaders instead of letting them loose?

If they try coming back forbid any chance of legal immigration.

Forget the wall. We need detention centers to corral this horde until they can be deported. Letting them loose is insanity.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Now Trump needs to stick to his guns. No delaying the tariffs, no negotiating, no bullshit. Enough already. Slap on the tariffs , increase monthly, and squeeze the Mexican government until they scream. Also, put a 25% tax on all the $ the mexicans are sending south thru western union and such. The only tactic the Mexican president is going to understand is a kick in the nuts, and this certainly qualifies!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Raise the tariffs and stop all aid money south of the border. I just planted jalapeños so I am covered, screw em.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

WTF only 5% a month?? Should start at 25% and go up 10% a month. Plus stop ALL trucking from crossing the border, now. For safety reasons.

It's a start though.:vs_clap:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Now Trump needs to stick to his guns. No delaying the tariffs, no negotiating, no bullshit. Enough already. Slap on the tariffs , increase monthly, and squeeze the Mexican government until they scream. Also, put a 25% tax on all the $ the mexicans are sending south thru western union and such. The only tactic the Mexican president is going to understand is a kick in the nuts, and this certainly qualifies!


I was thinking 50 percent but I whole heartedly agree. Use the Money for the wall and detention centers. Maybe Mexico will pay for the wall after all.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Tariffs are a 'tricky' ploy. Meaning it is you and I who pay the increased prices so I don't see it as Mexico funding the wall. That aside I wouldn't mind if the gummamint made bonds (like treasury or savings bonds) available for purchase, the monies from the sales going strictly to fund the wall. Would be real nice if there was a tax incentive thrown in. Just my 2₵.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The American people really haven't been asked/forced to sacrifice anything since WWII.

It's time to tighten the proverbial belt for the greater good.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, . . . tariffs are tricky, . . . but they offer two advantages:

1: It makes the price of imported goods more expensive, and will always have an effect on how many are produced, . . . thus slowing down production in that country. This puts the squeeze on the overall productivity.

2: It makes "at home" production look more advantageous. Too many "American" companies have taken their production out of the country for cheaper goods, . . . and our consumers just followed along like little spoiled lap dogs . . . to the detriment of our US workers.

I don't think anyone ever tried to calculate the number of jobs that have gone overseas in the last 50 years. That number would be absolutely staggering.

BUT . . . I'm on board Mr. POTUS, . . . crank it to 100% and you won't hear a peep of discontent from me. Especially target China and Mexico.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m sick and tired of people crying over the higher prices caused by tariffs. We are already paying a terrible price for this unchecked illegal immigration. Untold millions for border security but most of our border patrol isn’t actually guarding the border anymore. They are babysitting, playing driver, nursemaid, and otherwise tending the illegals. Consider the costs to house and feed these fence jumpers. Medical costs. Then after we pay a ton of $ to have their casework paperwork processed, we have to pay to deliver them somewhere into our interior. There we pay school systems to babysit their kids, increased medical costs because these people have no health insurance and freely use hospital emergency rooms. Once here, many suck off the social welfare systems reducing the available benefits to legal law abiding citizens. Then, assuming Julio shows up for his asylum hearing, we pay a judge and lawyer to hear his case. Once rejected, we have to pay his airfare home. And when Juan doesn’t actually leave, we gotta pay ICE to hunt his ass down and then forcibly deport him. So we are already paying millions (or billions) in costs to increase the available pool of liberal democratic voters. I would much rather pay a few bucks more to keep americans employed and screw the democratic party!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I spoke a guy the other day.. he said his brother in law worked as an aluminum .. they had been scrapping along.. now they have hired more people and even some getting over time

so just looking at this one industry

workers are making more
more people are employed
more people paying taxes
company is paying more in taxes
more people with more money to spend on consumer goods (made i USA)

yes americans are paying more for aluminum. We use it for back panels and other things... the average project that may have cost $5000 now costs $5200... when you are putting together a SCADA system for a Gas pad that costs Millions... a few hundreds dollars more is not noticed


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

0rocky said:


> Tariffs are a 'tricky' ploy. Meaning it is you and I who pay the increased prices so I don't see it as Mexico funding the wall. That aside I wouldn't mind if the gummamint made bonds (like treasury or savings bonds) available for purchase, the monies from the sales going strictly to fund the wall. Would be real nice if there was a tax incentive thrown in. Just my 2₵.


I hear you 0rocky but I'm at the point in my life that I do not need to buy any phuchin thing from Mexico or China (I would like a Norinco SKS but I think my Father in Law has one so maybe there's hope! :tango_face_smile

Anyhoo, if we make it hard and expensive for cheap crap to come into the US from shit-hole countries maybe, just maybe, we can get the US back to being the leader in manufacturing?!?!

However, there are those pesky regulations that we'll have to address...:vs_mad


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Raise the tariffs and stop all aid money south of the border. I just planted jalapeños so I am covered, screw em.


Damn straight my Texas brother!

PS...My Hapalenos are coming in nicely already! :vs_smirk:...but the more important question is; How did you get the little squiggly line over the N in Jalapeno? :vs_wave:
Todays harvest..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Raise the tariffs and stop all aid money south of the border. I just planted jalapeños so I am covered, screw em.


Show off. I demand to know who showed you that little trick. Anyway, you better hope your wife doesn't find out!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I really think this tariff thing is going to make or break 2020 elections, as it'll make or break the economy. Let's hope Trump gets this one right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I really think this tariff thing is going to make or break 2020 elections, as it'll make or break the economy. Let's hope Trump gets this one right.


Lets focus on this sentence;

"Let's hope Trump gets this one right"

Who will determine this?

Are we hoping that Tariffs are RIGHT for the successful future of the Republic? Or are we hoping that the Tariffs don't make the "Mexican and Chicom crap addicted Populace" difficult and expensive to access cheap mexican and chicom shit?

The evil complicit media will try and decide for us...for me, I'd rather not see one piece of chicom crap enter the shores of these United States headed to the shelves at the WalMarts.

But thats me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Lets focus on this sentence;
> 
> "Let's hope Trump gets this one right"
> 
> ...


I think this is a tough one. 
What can the Mexican government do to help if its economy is hurt? It'll have less money to spend on stopping the immigrants.
On the other hand, how else do we get the Mexican government's attention?
Still yet, who is that Mexican president screw-tard to say our country is for immigrants? POS!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robie said:


> The American people really haven't been asked/forced to sacrifice anything since WWII.
> 
> It's time to tighten the proverbial belt for the greater good.


This is so true. Americans are used to making zero sacrifices. Everybody wants everything instantly and cheap. No one is willing to spend even a few extra pennies for the greater good of the country. Corporations want their profits, the Chamber of Commerce wants cheap supplies and labor, and consumers want their cheap prices at Walmart. Meanwhile, the country is circling the toilet bowl drain.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Lets focus on this sentence;
> 
> "Let's hope Trump gets this one right"
> 
> ...


If Trump gets his way, it'll happen. Not only with Mexico, but already with China. Also Canada and everyone else. It's complicated. It's gonna be good for certain American companies, very bad for others. If he's right, he's brilliant. I hope he is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sadly, with 80 Million + US Citizens between the ages of 16 and 65 not working and 40 Million + still on food stamps and over $1 TRILLION + of student loan debt, over $1 Trillion + of Auto Debt I unfortunately believe that waaaaaaay too many people would rather be able to buy cheap shit at the WalMarts than bite the bullet than be patient enough to see American Manufacturing become GREAT AGAIN.

While I am not a fan 100% of George Will, he sums up some pretty good points in this book/article about those who are foolish in America...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...e-individual-obsolete/?utm_term=.5490c7f73b73


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Sadly, with 80 Million + US Citizens between the ages of 16 and 65 not working and 40 Million + still on food stamps and over $1 TRILLION + of student loan debt, over $1 Trillion + of Auto Debt I unfortunately believe that waaaaaaay too many people would rather be able to buy cheap shit at the WalMarts than bite the bullet than be patient enough to see American Manufacturing become GREAT AGAIN.
> 
> While I am not a fan 100% of George Will, he sums up some pretty good points in this book/article about those who are foolish in America...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...e-individual-obsolete/?utm_term=.5490c7f73b73


You forgot the 22 trillion debt and 120+ trillion in unfunded liabilities........


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You forgot the 22 trillion debt and 120+ trillion in unfunded liabilities........


When the Roman empire was squashed by the barbarians, . . . all their debts and unfunded liabilities went by the wayside.

Same happened with the Greek dynasty under Alexander . . . .

Same happened when the Persians whacked Babylon, . . .

Same happened when Pharoah decided to follow Moses . . .

More recently, . . . Germany in both WW wars . . . as well as Italy . . .

ETC...............

The barbarians are coming for us, . . . as the senate did in Rome . . . our legislators here are trying to buy votes and influence by "giveaways".

And between the barbarians in Minneapolis, in Dearborn, and flowing thru the southern border, . . . the "Romans" of today (better known as white, anglo-saxon, protestant) original builders and heretofore the main line of construction, innovation, and defense: will be slaughtered as were the Romans of old, . . . if things don't radically change.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> When the Roman empire was squashed by the barbarians, . . . all their debts and unfunded liabilities went by the wayside.
> 
> Same happened with the Greek dynasty under Alexander . . . .
> 
> ...


The barbarians are not only at the gate, they are inside the gate. Sadly, I see little hope for the Romans.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I think this is a tough one.
> What can the Mexican government do to help if its economy is hurt? It'll have less money to spend on stopping the immigrants.
> On the other hand, how else do we get the Mexican government's attention?
> Still yet, who is that Mexican president screw-tard to say our country is for immigrants? POS!


I think the Mexican Government even exceeds our own in corruption.

I say seal the border with US Military and put ROE allowing them to enforce thnigs. Shut down the cartels $$$ flow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think the Mexican Government even exceeds our own in corruption.
> 
> I say seal the border with US Military and put ROE allowing them to enforce thnigs. Shut down the cartels $$$ flow.


Our Midwest is getting spanked with bad weather, making it difficult for the farmers to plant. A lot of fruit and vegetables are imported from Mexico. I suspect food is going to increase in cost.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Our Midwest is getting spanked with bad weather, making it difficult for the farmers to plant. A lot of fruit and vegetables are imported from Mexico. I suspect food is going to increase in cost.


My first crops are getting ripe, still stuff in rootcellar, freezers are full. Canned/dried stuff is reserve.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> My first crops are getting ripe, still stuff in rootcellar, freezers are full. Canned/dried stuff is reserve.


Doesn't mean much to the rest of your countrymen, but I'm sure the majority would join me in being happy for you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am for the Tariffs as long as we get results out of Mexico. No one really wins a trade war. the people of both countries generally lose. I see it as a negotiating tool. That said, I see Trumps threats have reached the point of diminishing returns. No one want's to deal with him and they are stepping back to see what happens in 2020. They can wait 18 months.

None of this would be necessary of course, if congress, both sides of the isle, would do something about the border. It's clear to me that this government, as a whole, is no longer governing at the peoples behest.


----------

